# New magic Promo with Rubik's Cube by Federico Soldati



## Freddy88 (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi everybody,

so I finally uploaded my magic Promo.
I did a lot of changes since last time and I hope you will like my video.
I would appreciate to read your opinions.

Best regards to everybody!

Federico

[youtubehd]TwHWvazgazI[/youtubehd]


----------



## CuberN00b (Feb 10, 2011)

They're awesome. Real awesome. A nice blindsolve speed.
Did you use M2?
And you don't peek? Based on the video, you don't


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 10, 2011)

Awesome video


----------



## Tyjet66 (Feb 10, 2011)

Awesome video, one question though:
How did you do the instant-solve trick?


----------



## qqwref (Feb 10, 2011)

Very nice video! Looks nice and professional. Too bad I bet most of your viewers will think the blindsolve was just an illusion 



Tyjet66 said:


> How did you do the instant-solve trick?


 
A real magician never reveals his secret.


Spoiler



You sure you wanna know?


Spoiler



Really sure? You won't enjoy that trick once you know.


Spoiler



Last chance... This is a real spoiler.


Spoiler



OK, so the way it works is that 5 sides of the cube (all but yellow) are stickered normally, and the yellow side is instead covered in a random arrangement of stickers. Before the trick the magician performs a bunch of moves on a cube like that to "scramble" it. Then the magician solves the cube, while holding it so you can only see that one messed up face. He throws it up in the air, and catches it in such a way that the messed up face is against his hand. Then, the magician shows you the 5 solved faces (but of course, not the one other face which still look scrambled), so it looks like the cube suddenly transformed from scrambled to solved.


----------



## PowerCuber (Feb 10, 2011)

Wow, amazing. I need to know the spoon one. Need to.


----------



## Nate Greene (Feb 10, 2011)

its a cube with only 5 sides solved and one side is stickered scrambled. so he did like 6 moves to scramble it, showed viewers that it was scrambled. then he reversed those six moves and made it so you could only see the scrambled side, then threw it up and caught it so you could see that side. notice in the video he only shows five sides at the end and keeps the scrambled stickered side covered.


----------



## Freddy88 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ah ah … Nate, "thank you" for revealing my magic trick.
The new improved version of this trick does use some magnetic stickers on the last face, so that after the throw you can actually palm the stickers and
show the whole scrambled cube and even give it out to be checked. 
To be honest I never show that magic trick since I can solve the cube in 20 seconds and that's far more impressive for people, than seeing a rubik's cube solve himself by magic in the air.

Just that you know guys, no camera tricks was used. Every trick was really executed the way it looks.

And yes, I really did the Rubik's Cube blindfolded. I used M2-Old Pochmann. Here you can see the whole video:


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 11, 2011)

Freddy88 said:


> Just that you know guys, no camera tricks was used. Every trick was really executed the way it looks.



Does this include the teleportation when you walk the vineyard?


----------



## Freddy88 (Feb 14, 2011)

@ Kenneth: LOL … you made me laugh!
Did you like the cigarette trick at the beginning?


----------

